# Is the LOOK 586 race proven?



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

i know for a fact my good ol' kg281 was in all the major races around the turn of the century (god that makes it sound old) ;-) but i'm curious if the 586 was ever used by a pro team in the tdf or other races considering the more aggresive 595 was also available.


----------



## NorCalBiker (Jul 10, 2006)

nyvram said:


> i know for a fact my good ol' kg281 was in all the major races around the turn of the century (god that makes it sound old) ;-) but i'm curious if the 586 was ever used by a pro team in the tdf or other races considering the more aggresive 595 was also available.


I would say no. I've seen more 585 in the race than 586.


----------



## twigseattle (Sep 10, 2009)

If you go here
http://www.lookcycle.com/en/all/look-cycle/actualites/a-fantastic-year-for-look.html

You cna click and dowload a list of all Look 2011 victories.
You will find Confidis podiuming on the 595 , and before that we saw Thor winning some green jerseys on a 585.
In 2010 a female rider (Who I think may be road world champion) named Pauline Ferrand Prevot rides the 586 to regular victories,.

An "Adrien" podiumed inthe Tour of Normadie dunno ifit a male or female rider.

I think that a few lighter male riders may have rocked it in some big Tours in 2009, but I cannot be certain.


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

Very cool link! Yep Adrien is a dude riding for Cofidis and won stage 2 of Tour of Normandy last year riding it.


----------

